# Outa' here!



## lambertpix (Jun 24, 2014)

I came home from the London Cobra Show with close to 1400 photos this year, and I'm still working my way through them, but this is one of my favorites so far.  Just in case anyone ever wonders why we buy stupid cars, this is why:



IMG_0720.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2014)

Very cool!  I'd get rid of the little bits of green in the background corners, but other than that, love it!


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice man,


----------



## mmaria (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't take me seriously (crappy computer at work) but... is it just a bit underexposed?

I like it!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 25, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I came home from the London Cobra Show with close to 1400 photos this year, and I'm still working my way through them, but this is one of my favorites so far. Just in case anyone ever wonders why we buy stupid cars, this is why:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0720.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr



Yeah, well...I find that here in our area at least, when we see a sports car, it is usually driven by a guy with a headfull of white hair (he's retired, he can afford it...and it was a gift to himself for his retirement) and the girl sitting down beside him is usually his "daughter".

And if you see him driving down the middle of the road this way (as in above photo), he usually owns a plane or was a commercial pilot before he retired. 

And if other people drive in that yellow lane he is driving in the middle of, it is usually the fault of the other driver, not his. He owns a big stake in the Department of Transportation and did not kill himself for 40 years when he was a commercial pilot, didn't he? So he considers himself the best driver in the world. Don't worry about where his world of driving was. He is just the best driver in the world. Period. 

Did I say anything about your shot. Lots. I will leave this as is. :lmao:


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> lambertpix said:
> 
> 
> > I came home from the London Cobra Show with close to 1400 photos this year, and I'm still working my way through them, but this is one of my favorites so far. Just in case anyone ever wonders why we buy stupid cars, this is why:
> ...



It's ok.  It was a closed course, and his "daughter" contributed to cystic fibrosis in return for the ride.  Here's a shot that includes the cruisers closing down the other end of the road:



IMG_0665.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 25, 2014)

I noticed all the launch marks .. I figured ppl were doing launches there for fun.
Nice Cobra, good capture symmetrically wise


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 25, 2014)

This shot shows the k-rail that lined both sides of the launch area (and a big cystic fibrosis sticker on the hood):



IMG_0564.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jun 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> So he considers himself the best driver in the world. Don't worry about where his world of driving was. He is just the best driver in the world. Period.



you have to be to handle one of those cobras.  hell, lot of them don't even have power steering and one blip of the throttle and you're ass backwards.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > So he considers himself the best driver in the world. Don't worry about where his world of driving was. He is just the best driver in the world. Period.
> ...



I got to drive a 427 cobra a number if years ago, it was great fun, and you're right about the throttle, one has to pay attention.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 25, 2014)

I saw something like a couple dozen drivers make probably a hundred or so passes over the course of the day, and there were clearly a couple of them who really knew what they were doing.  Given that most of the cars at the show were kit cars (including, I presume, all the ones making passes), I think there's a pretty good variation in drivetrain from one to the next, including a number of posi-equipped rear ends.  Even the Mustang II-derived suspensions are probably quite a bit easier to drive than the originals.  

There were also some pretty nice motors on display -- this one from Lingenfelter actually had coil packs hidden in the valve cover, and the velocity stack-style intakes had FI units tucked under those butterflies to help keep the old-school look.



IMG_0327.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr

And, of course, the brakes & tires of the original Cobras would be pretty scary these days, too.  Here's a set of Wilwood discs visible beneath a set of tires doing their best bias-ply imitation:



IMG_0333_HDR.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr

Note: This was a show car -- cars that choose to mount knock-offs typically wire them to the wheels before they're driven.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 25, 2014)

Love the idea, almost love the shot.
I feel like it needs a LITTLE more space above her fingers, and I wish those yellow lines were more centered.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 25, 2014)

I just noticed that's a Michigan license plate .. "TOO COOL" plate


----------



## Braineack (Jun 25, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> There were also some pretty nice motors on display -- this one from Lingenfelter actually had coil packs hidden in the valve cover, and the velocity stack-style intakes had FI units tucked under those butterflies to help keep the old-school look.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0327.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr



Would rather see a turbo setup that Corky Bell himself built: CB1 Super Cobra - The Mongoose - Hot Rod Magazine


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Would rather see a turbo setup that Corky Bell himself built: CB1 Super Cobra - The Mongoose - Hot Rod Magazine



Ho...ly.... crap.   Yeah, nice job.  Just a little beyond what your typical shadetree mechanic can throw together, though.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 25, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Love the idea, almost love the shot.
> I feel like it needs a LITTLE more space above her fingers, and I wish those yellow lines were more centered.



Thanks -- I cut off the roadblock at the end of the road on this one, but yeah, just a smidge more room would have been nice.  As far as the centering goes, the road meandered just a bit in that area, so I have some that are a little more centered in the front, and some that are more centered in the rear.  For some reason, the cars kept dancing back & forth whenever they took off.  ;-)


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 8, 2014)

I made it onto 1X!

I was afraid this wasn't nearly "artsy" enough, but I guess even artists love Cobras.  ;-)


----------

